
MPAA CEO Responds to SOPA/PIPA Delay, Talks About Dangerous Foreigners - ONE37
http://www.one37.net/blog/2012/1/20/former-senator-chris-dodd-mpaa-ceo-responds-to-sopapipa-dela.html
======
nextparadigms
MPAA and their supporters' rhetoric starts to sound increasingly more
xenophobic. "It's the evil foreigners who are destroying our economy
(therefore you shouldn't care what type of laws we want to pass against
them...)".

